# Which Decoder is better?



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so i need 3 of the same decoder for some new units i picked up. they are N scale Fox Valley models ES44AC's.

I'm looking at 2 brands Digitrax and TCS. which do you think is better and why?

http://www.digitrax.com/products/mobile-decoders/dz125in/

http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/Customer_Content/Products/Decoders/N-Scale/EUN651/EUN651.html


thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think you could go wrong with either.I have some of both brands and they both get the job done.

I don't know about Digitrax,but I've ordered direct from TCS twice and they ship real fast.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you speed match the TCS with a digitrax?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry,I can't honestly answer this one as my Digitrax decoders are in a few diesels and the TCS are in steamers.May be Sean (NIMT) can...


----------

